# Ramco Archery anybody???



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I remember Ramco and the Vegas reports from back in the day. I think Jim Pickering may have won with one.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Pickering was shooting Carroll when he won.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Could be.

I really liked the old Carroll target bow. I think Gary Lampshire won with one in 1982.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't know much about them but I believe we might have one in the shop...call Scott at Greater Houston Archery- he may be able to give you some details...

Is that a 12" brace height?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If it is it probably an Astro Regency.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to speak with Scott about them but I did have a look around the shop. There are a couple that are from Wing archery, I think one was an Allen Archery, a couple risers that look similar to the Ramco.

Astro? Don't know, could be on there.


----------

